# Newsflash : E90 timeline



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

MysticBlue said:


> So with no increase in displacement, how much increase in HP can we expect from other changes, the biggest change I assume being the addition of valvetronic?


Read page 2. It goes into the expected HP values for the possible engines :thumbup:


----------



## jerrykdc (May 6, 2003)

Does anyone really think those headlights look good? There has to be a better way to update the look without those absolutely ugly looking parking lights as they protrude into the front fender looking like some Batman character. 

When I look at the new 5 series and this new 3 I envision parking in a parking lot to be a frightening experience with every expectation that some idiot is going to put a ding in the side of the car. Designers forget that these are not exotic toys that are just driven on weekends. They are daily drivers that we use to go shopping, etc. and the idiot in the 10 year old Honda doesn't give a damn about the car next to him and going to swing open his door and whatever happens to the car next to him happens. We are going to spend our free time cleaning and detailing our cars only to have them ruined by some idiot. The bumpers are bad enough but now the sides are going to look like crap too.


----------



## Tahooma (Jun 10, 2004)

HI There
I am reading this board since months, in fact since i decided to change our old Mazda 626, which we got from my girlfriends parents, to the new e90. 

Now i got some questions to you experts: 
I heard the new 3er will be available End of March here in Austria. 
Now i read the Article from AMS Germany, saying that there will be only V6 and V8 at the beginning. 

Coming to my questions now: 

a.) From your experience, when do you expect the 4 cylinders to come to sales, especially we are interested in the 318i or 318d. 
b.) How much will they increase the base-product prices of the cars ? I try to get the money together now, and if it lasts too long for the 4cyl to come out, we have to consider maybe buying a 320i.  I heard something about the prices increasing for about 7-10% to the actual e46 ? 
c.) How much do you expect the 320i e90 base version to cost ? Would be nice in euros  
The actual 320i e46 is about 34.700,- Euros, about 6000 Euros over the 318d
d.) At a autoshow here in vienna i heard that they will put a lot of more "extras" into the base versions. Did you hear about that ?
e.) how far in advance will we be able to order a car ?

Thank you in advance for your answers, we cant wait to be part of the BMW family

BR
Tahooma


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Tahooma said:


> HI There
> I am reading this board since months, in fact since i decided to change our old Mazda 626, which we got from my girlfriends parents, to the new e90.
> 
> Now i got some questions to you experts:
> ...


No one can really answer these questions. The information simply isnt out in the public yet. I would expect to see more news come this fall as to the options and looks of the E90. Personally, I wouldnt save money for a car that has not been finished designing, or is finishing up soon. How can you want a car that you dont even know what its going to look like or have as options
:dunno: :eeps:


----------



## Tahooma (Jun 10, 2004)

ajt819 said:


> No one can really answer these questions. The information simply isnt out in the public yet. I would expect to see more news come this fall as to the options and looks of the E90. Personally, I wouldnt save money for a car that has not been finished designing, or is finishing up soon. How can you want a car that you dont even know what its going to look like or have as options
> :dunno: :eeps:


Well, in fact i am a really BMW fan.
My father driving BMW since i was a baby and i love those cars.
I always dreamt about having my own 3er. 
I can`t believe that the new 3er will not fit my wants - as i, after some weeks of time, also like the new 5er...

EDIT: And to the questions:
I do not expect to get 100% authentic information, which will come true in march, but i asked for some experienced opinions, to see if my expectations fit with those of you guys who discuss about bmw since years. Some of you surely followed when the e36 was replaced by the e46... so....


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Tahooma said:


> Well, in fact i am a really BMW fan.
> My father driving BMW since i was a baby and i love those cars.
> I always dreamt about having my own 3er.
> I can`t believe that the new 3er will not fit my wants - as i, after some weeks of time, also like the new 5er...


I would wait to start planning your finances until more information and actual images surface. I could understand wanting to own a BMW. It just seems a little strange that you are planning on buying one when there really isnt much information about it out there...


----------



## Tahooma (Jun 10, 2004)

I am sorry that my questions does not fit your opinion...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Tahooma said:


> HI There
> a.) From your experience, when do you expect the 4 cylinders to come to sales, especially we are interested in the 318i or 318d.


Probably at launch. The 318i is BMW's biggest-selling 3er. The 1er will probably spell the end of the very lowest end of the current range, so I imagine the 318i will be the entry-level car.


> b.) How much will they increase the base-product prices of the cars ? I try to get the money together now, and if it lasts too long for the 4cyl to come out, we have to consider maybe buying a 320i.  I heard something about the prices increasing for about 7-10% to the actual e46 ?


Previous experience (E30-E36, E36-E46) would put the price rise at 3-5% depending on model, but spec should be improved. In reality? Anyone's guess.


> c.) How much do you expect the 320i e90 base version to cost ? Would be nice in euros
> The actual 320i e46 is about 34.700,- Euros, about 6000 Euros over the 318d


No idea. €28k?


> d.) At a autoshow here in vienna i heard that they will put a lot of more "extras" into the base versions. Did you hear about that ?


Not sure. I expect the E90 will feature more luxury equipment as standard, given its gentle push upmarket. The E46 majored on safety; I hope the E90 will be less austere at the bottom end of the range.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> I'm glad to hear that the E90 will be bigger, but I have to think it won't be *too* much bigger, so as not to cut into 5-Series sales? Yes, there are those times when a 325i is *very* small (when hauling oldest son and football team buddies home from high school!)


Bigger? Egad, my e46 330i feels massive! I would hope they'd shed a good 400 lbs from it and give us a more powerful engine. It's looking like the 1 is just as corpulent as my 3. Bummer.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

ajt819 said:


> I would wait to start planning your finances until more information and actual images surface. I could understand wanting to own a BMW. It just seems a little strange that you are planning on buying one when there really isnt much information about it out there...


Why is this such a problem? He obviously knows what he wants and is going to get it no matter what. I think he just wants to get some information as soon as he can so that he can either start saving up for options or think about different ones.

I should probably get my e90 order started. By the time it gets here, i will have had the X3 for almost 18 months. :rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

jeffh325 said:


> Remember when E46 came out? They were only using the old M52 for a short while until they switched to the 2.5L and 3.0L M54 engines.


except that the e46 used an m52tu which switched to an alu block (m52 had cast iron) and double vanos (m52 had single vanos).


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

BMWs keep getting bigger cause Americans keep getting fatter.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> BMWs keep getting bigger cause Americans keep getting fatter.


bmw is a (NA) domestic brand?


----------



## drkeng (May 29, 2004)

Saw that memo on Autospies.com (word for word).
I have heard cars come out in Europe 6 months before US, so the new model may not even be here until fall of 05; I bet there'll be a decent amount of 05 3 series.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

HW said:


> except that the e46 used an m52tu which switched to an alu block (m52 had cast iron) and double vanos (m52 had single vanos).


Only in America . US E36s from 1995 retained the iron block; everywhere else (but with the possible exception of some SE Asian markets) the E36 got alumimium blocks. And attendant Nikasil issues (which is one reason why the US stuck with the iron block).


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

drkeng said:


> Saw that memo on Autospies.com (word for word).
> I have heard cars come out in Europe 6 months before US, so the new model may not even be here until fall of 05; I bet there'll be a decent amount of 05 3 series.


Except the memo was for BMWNA, as in North America.. Look for them in June.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Can anyone confirm if this timeline is still accurate? (E46 production ends in Feb 05?)
> 
> A friend wanted to do ED for an E46 in March. :banghead:


I read that the world debut for the new 3er will be in September '05 at one of the autumn shows (Paris, Frankfurt), some six months later than that rumoured previously. Whenever it is, BMW will keep making E46s until shortly before the launch date so a March ED for an E46 3er should be perfectly possible - even if the new car appears sooner than September I don't see why you couldn't go and pick up a car in March which would have been assembled in February.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> I read that the world debut for the new 3er will be in September '05 at one of the autumn shows (Paris, Frankfurt), some six months later than that rumoured previously.


Where did you read that Andy? I really hope that's not true...I'm planning a trip to Geneva in March and was really hoping I'd be there to see the new 3 unveiled.


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

This is all about the E90 sedan. The new coupe/convertible are not due until a year after the E90, so probably mid to late '06 as '07 model. 

The new M3 won't come until about a year after that -- '07 as an '08 model. Er uh... i guess M4 is what it will be... the new nomenclature supposedly 4 for the coupes and convertibles.


----------



## Rix Mix (Jun 23, 2004)

BMW dropped the 4 designation


----------

